# Which timing chain kit- early or late model?



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all, I need to order up a timing chain kit. The specifics of my ride is a 99 Altima GXE. 2.4L (KA24DE) w/dual overhead cams. I see kits on ebay, but they only go up to 97 for the application. It looks as if the upper timing chain is a double row instead of the single row I have. My question is, will the older double row timing chain work for my application??? I'd replace the cam and idler gears with the new double row gears that came with the kit...Would there be any clearance issues? Does anyone know if the 93-97 KA24DE camshafts are the same as the 98-01 KA24DE camshafts? I'm thinking of buying the earlier model timing chain kit just because I like the reliability double chain better than the single chain...Also, the price difference of almost $200 more for the later model kit!!! Thanks for any info all!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

can i ask why youre changing the chain?


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> can i ask why youre changing the chain?



There is way too much slack in the upper chain even with the tensioner almost fully extended...Also, the lower right plastic chain guide shattered...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check this place for pricing. it seems reasonable to me.
http://abcnissanwholesale.com/oem_parts.html


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like good prices, but they dont carry timing kits...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The upper chain will have slack if the engine is not running, as it has an oil fed tensioner. Unless you have another reason to suspect it is bad, I would leave it be and save the money and effort. I've pulled apart hundreds (literally) of KA engines and have only seen one case where there was any measurable stretch on the timing chain, and that was a 92 Stanza KA24E with almost 200,000 miles. Even then, it was still "in spec" per the service manual.


----------

